# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  تقویم: جلالی- قمری- گریگوری- ژولیوسی- عبری- انقلاب فرانسه

## rezaTavak

سلام


بعد از مدتها تصمیم گرفتم این تقویم را ارائه کنم چون به نظر خودم اولین برنامه جاوا من است و خوب در نیومده.


خلاصه به بزرگواری خودتون ببخشید. من با NetBeans نوشتمش و یک JavaBeans هم داره برای تقویم ویژوال فارسیش.

----------


## Developer Programmer

سلام
اگه یه زحمتی بکشین و در مورد تبدیل تقویم ها به هم... توضیحاتی بدین
دوستانی که جاوا کار نیستن هم می تونن واسه زبان خودشون نمونه اش رو بسازن

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

http://www.projectpluto.com/calendar.htm

http://personal.ecu.edu/mccartyr/calendar-reform.html

http://www.tondering.dk/claus/calendar.html


http://www.tondering.dk/claus/cal/calendar27.html

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

هیچکس استفاده نکرده؟ و نظری نداره؟

----------


## oracle_2007

آقا یه لطفی کنین یه تقویم شمسی (نه یه تابع تبدیلبه شمسی) اینجا بذارین تا استفاده کنیم .

----------

